# Navigation FAIL: Late for dinner



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

I was travelling from Chicago to Grand Rapids MI this past holiday weekend, one COVID bubble to another. After juicing up at a nearby supercharger I got a call from my mum who inquired what time I'd be to her place. I looked at the navigation display and it said 6:30. Perfect. Except I switched time zones (Central to Eastern) going from Chicago into Michigan and ended up getting there at 7:30 instead. Boy was I embarrassed. :screamcat: Yet, this problem doesn't happen with Google Maps, nor with my old Garmin. Why can't Tesla get this right??  (I know this came up a long time ago somewhere in this forum and I presumed it had been fixed a long time ago too but apparently not). I got a great deal of ribbing about my fancy car not knowing about time zones :-( :-(


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

tencate said:


> I was travelling from Chicago to Grand Rapids MI this past holiday weekend, one COVID bubble to another. After juicing up at a nearby supercharger I got a call from my mum who inquired what time I'd be to her place. I looked at the navigation display and it said 6:30. Perfect. Except I switched time zones (Central to Eastern) going from Chicago into Michigan and ended up getting there at 7:30 instead. Boy was I embarrassed. :screamcat: Yet, this problem doesn't happen with Google Maps, nor with my old Garmin. Why can't Tesla get this right??  (I know this came up a long time ago somewhere in this forum and I presumed it had been fixed a long time ago too but apparently not). I got a great deal of ribbing about my fancy car not knowing about time zones :-( :-(


I travel across time zones pretty frequently and have gotten used to the mental gymnastics required. While I look forward to this change, I also know that it will cause some angst for a while until I get used to relying on the time estimate displayed. I'm afraid that I will continue to make my normal(unnecessary) mental adjustments only to arrive an hour early? or late? Or what about those weird places with 1/2 hour adjustments? Dammit, my head hurts again, fix the problem Tesla!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

It does happen with every mapping / navigation system that I know of. Phones are notorious for being wrong within about 15 miles of a time zone. I can always trust my good ole Timex for staying in the timezone that I think that it is. 

If I remember correctly, Tesla calculates based on the time that it is currently showing.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes, Tesla calculates based on currently displayed local time and it sometimes needs reminding to switch after the zone border (press and hold the time?). The trick to all of this, until Tesla fixes the glitch, is to use the ETE in order to calculate your own ETA when planning for dinner.

As much as I like the fact that I don’t need to change the time, manually, each spring and fall (or, eventually, in each time zone), it would sometimes be nice to have a manual override for the clock. Like with a phone or computer when there’s no connection or you’re right on the border, being able to turn off internet based time and simply adjust it can be huge; could also skip the whole zone thing and set it to UTC.

Anyway, Tesla Nav definitely needs to know when destination is in another zone (especially when going to a charging location with limited access hours).


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

As a pilot I am used to always doing this as we always use ETE.



skygraff said:


> The trick to all of this, until Tesla fixes the glitch, is to use the ETE in order to calculate your own ETA when planning for dinner.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Believe it or not, many of us ground-dwellers are unfamiliar with ETE. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

FRC said:


> Believe it or not, many of us ground-dwellers are unfamiliar with ETE. Care to elaborate?


I'm guessing it is Estimated Time Enroute.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Just to be clear, my old stand alone Garmin Nuvi windshield thing tells me what time I'll be arriving and adjusts for time zones. So if it says I'll arrive at 7:30, that time is correct for the time zone I'll be arriving. (It doesn't tell me what time I'll arrive at my destination in my current time zone like my Tesla does.) And if I fire up Google Maps on my phone it tells me how long it'll take to drive AND my arrival time at my destination. It even makes it clear and tells me it's MST or EST, or whatever. It should be an easy fix for Tesla IMHO. Sheesh


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Yep.



Derik said:


> I'm guessing it is Estimated Time Enroute.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

OP - Next year you'll need to be an hour early to make up for this year (kinda like the way they treat stop signs in California). Be sure to bring an extra bottle of wine to help pass the time.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

Is this new behavior? I've done a few looooong road trips across time zones, and I remember back in 2018 heading to Arizona from Texas and it calculating the arrival time accurately despite time zone changes. I could be mis-remembering of course but I thought at the time that was pretty cool.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Wooloomooloo said:


> Is this new behavior? I've done a few looooong road trips across time zones, and I remember back in 2018 heading to Arizona from Texas and it calculating the arrival time accurately despite time zone changes. I could be mis-remembering of course but I thought at the time that was pretty cool.


I last road tripped across time zones last month, and the car showed arrival time in the time zone you're currently in...As it has always done in my car. If your car is doing something different, then it's smarter than mine!


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

FRC said:


> I last road tripped across time zones last month, and the car showed arrival time in the time zone you're currently in...As it has always done in my car. If your car is doing something different, then it's smarter than mine!


Well this was 2 years ago and the car was still on V8 software so anything could have happened, or I could be plain wrong.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Wooloomooloo said:


> wrong


How do you pronounce that word? I'm unfamiliar with it.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

FRC said:


> How do you pronounce that word? I'm unfamiliar with it.


Funny but so true for too many people!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

tencate said:


> Just to be clear, my old stand alone Garmin Nuvi windshield thing tells me what time I'll be arriving and adjusts for time zones. So if it says I'll arrive at 7:30, that time is correct for the time zone I'll be arriving. (It doesn't tell me what time I'll arrive at my destination in my current time zone like my Tesla does.) And if I fire up Google Maps on my phone it tells me how long it'll take to drive AND my arrival time at my destination. It even makes it clear and tells me it's MST or EST, or whatever. It should be an easy fix for Tesla IMHO. Sheesh


But then again, routing and GPS are the primary functions of what the Garmin does. I often carry one with me because it does tend to be a master of the functions that it provides.

Just providing a usable screen and map is a huge advantage of the Tesla over all other cars. It's the first car that I haven't needed to carry the Garmin in. IT would be nice if it got it right, but it is generally an edge case that routing across timezones is needed for most people.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> But then again, routing and GPS are the primary functions of what the Garmin does.


Agree and I've been a big fan of dedicated things. Yet Google (or Apple) Maps on your phone gets it right and your phone isn't primarily a navigation device. Tesla should fix it IMHO


----------

